# help please



## 59136 (May 31, 2011)

I am looking for villa to rent in habada....can anyone give me any pointers


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

59136 said:


> I am looking for villa to rent in habada....can anyone give me any pointers


Hadaba, Sharm or Hadaba, Hurghada???

And what kind of pointers?! Look for a real estate company, look for signs up saying "for rent"...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hadaba, Sharm or Hadaba, Hurghada???
> 
> And what kind of pointers?! Look for a real estate company, look for signs up saying "for rent"...


wow thats a good idea Sam - i trying to think of an intelligent answer and you beat me to it.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hadaba has loads of private and shared villas to share - expect to pay 2600 - 3000 LE negotiate, they are also cheap to buy

Hadaba is quite empty and quiet as many workers have left, you have your choice, there are also some near towards Old Sharm

I don't believe in pimping accommodation and I am not affiliated to anyone person but look and you will find very easy - but I can help you if you really get stuck

There is a major "internet forum" where they can also be found, I won't list the link here as I don't want to spam the forum contact me if you wish

Be warned however - there is one Egyptian guy here who is a scammer Ali Baba bin harami Del Boy type who will try to dupe to pay more than you want to pay, you will know who is if you contact him as his smooth used car sales man patter will have you retching and looking for a hammer to sink claw end into his skull


----------



## 59136 (May 31, 2011)

*help*



Horus said:


> Hadaba has loads of private and shared villas to share - expect to pay 2600 - 3000 LE negotiate, they are also cheap to buy
> 
> Hadaba is quite empty and quiet as many workers have left, you have your choice, there are also some near towards Old Sharm
> 
> ...


Thank you for yr help....i really want habada in sharm as i have heard its a lot quieter down that end........could you advise on who to go for rental information.........maybe you pm my forum link 
Cheers 59136


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

59136 said:


> Thank you for yr help....i really want habada in sharm as i have heard its a lot quieter down that end........could you advise on who to go for rental information.........maybe you pm my forum link
> Cheers 59136



It depends where in Hadaba you choose entirely, as there are quiet parts and noisy parts to every place. I've heard the Sea Street area can be quite noisy as you can often hear the music from Terrazzina 2 or Ultima Spiaggia when they have their beach parties. But I'm sure that wouldn't be every night. And I've not lived there either so can't give a first hand opinion. Maybe if you try "house-hunting" at different times of the day you would also get a feel for the area, the atmosphere and the people living around you. 

The Marine Club area, where I have stayed previously, tends to have a lot of staff housing. There is a large and central mosque so be prepared for the loud prayer call 5 times per day. 

If you prefer the resort style of living there is the Carlton Resort in Hadaba (as far as I know the only resort in the area). Also some hotels in the area offer long term accommodation to include housekeeping and use of the pool (Rock hotel, Sharm Reef and probably others that I don't know about).


----------



## Nusha (Jun 12, 2011)

*Hadaba*



Sam said:


> It depends where in Hadaba you choose entirely, as there are quiet parts and noisy parts to every place. I've heard the Sea Street area can be quite noisy as you can often hear the music from Terrazzina 2 or Ultima Spiaggia when they have their beach parties. But I'm sure that wouldn't be every night. And I've not lived there either so can't give a first hand opinion. Maybe if you try "house-hunting" at different times of the day you would also get a feel for the area, the atmosphere and the people living around you.
> 
> The Marine Club area, where I have stayed previously, tends to have a lot of staff housing. There is a large and central mosque so be prepared for the loud prayer call 5 times per day.
> 
> If you prefer the resort style of living there is the Carlton Resort in Hadaba (as far as I know the only resort in the area). Also some hotels in the area offer long term accommodation to include housekeeping and use of the pool (Rock hotel, Sharm Reef and probably others that I don't know about).



I appreciate the information on Hadaba, as I too am looking to rent a place for just a month in the summer. I have been looking at Carlton Resort, has anyone stayed there? If yes, can you tell me what it is like? Is it mainly for holiday renters or do people live there on a permanent basis as well? 
Thanks in advance.


----------

